# Fog Lights



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Does anyone have a picture of our car with the Factory Original fog lights installed. Not the after market ones, but the one's you would've had driving off the lot when you bought it new?

thanks


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)




----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

thanks Jay. I'd never see one with the actual light but allot of the aftermarket. They look pretty sharp.

Thanks


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

They're HELLA Lamps. They're really an afterproduction installed accessory. If you've ever followed the wiring, it's not integrated like the rest of the harness. you could probably buy aftermarket ones for 30-50 dollars and no one would know the better.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> They're HELLA Lamps. They're really an afterproduction installed accessory. If you've ever followed the wiring, it's not integrated like the rest of the harness. you could probably buy aftermarket ones for 30-50 dollars and no one would know the better.


Really? I was thinking those things came like that off the lot seeing how there is a switch on the console for the fog's....
Speaking of console. There are 4 slots there, if one is for the hazard, one for the rear defrost, and one being the fog's. Whats the other one for?

Thanks for the light information...
Jake


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

They're factory but they were installed after the chassis and original wire harness was assembled. I think on the 93 models when they changed the front bumper design that the wiring became integrated but 91-92 it was installed after everything else(i.e. factory accesories look like they were installed PPO.)


::::EDIT::::::

I just noticed your sig


> '95 Sentra, but has the B13 body style, Manufactured in Mexico for the Island of Guam. Weird VIN is untraceable in Nissan system


I work for Toyota. Vehicles not meant for the US will not pull through the VIN system in the US. 

Toyota dealers in the late 90's early 2000's purchased a LOT of Sienna minivans from Canada because the market was so poor there. They could buy NEW Sienna vans for less then they could used ones at Auction and sell them as Certified USED vans with 30-50 miles on them. They're profit margin was higher. so they did it all the time. Until Toyota put a stop to it, I'm sure there were 1000's of them that were transported. I can't pull ANY VIN info through my system for a Canadian van. You know how many pissed off customers I get because I can't cut them a key from the VIN if they lose all thiers? Toyota Canada doesn't input key codes. 

^^Nissan is the same way.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*courtesyparts*

Courtesyparts has got them for the non SE-Rs! its a complete kit with everything you need (including the original fog light switch) its 165.00 This is for non SE-Rs however.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

For SE-R's w/fogs


http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...en=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=B13-FOGKIT


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> Courtesyparts has got them for the non SE-Rs! its a complete kit with everything you need (including the original fog light switch) its 165.00 This is for non SE-Rs however.


Thanks,,,, I dont have the SE-R anyway. I kind of like the look, I think I will try my luck in the yards before I shell out 165 for that kit. I'm cheap that way


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> They're factory but they were installed after the chassis and original wire harness was assembled. I think on the 93 models when they changed the front bumper design that the wiring became integrated but 91-92 it was installed after everything else(i.e. factory accesories look like they were installed PPO.)
> 
> 
> ::::EDIT::::::
> ...


Yeah, the Nissan person I talked to at 1800nissan, was surprised that she couldnt trace the actual VIN. She did tell me though for me to get correct part numbers I have to get ahold of THE dealer in Guam and have them give me the correct number then order the part where ever I need to. That was a few years ago, since, I have learned that all the parts I need for my 95 are easily found in the yard on 92-94's.


----------



## gentoodemon (Feb 3, 2006)

*my fog lights*

well i know they arent stock but to me they look just as good. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2249079


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

gentoodemon said:


> well i know they arent stock but to me they look just as good. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2249079


You right, they do look good. Now that i know the factory ones are crappy, I am all about finding some good looking aftermarket one's. I would just like to wire them like the factory and have the switch in the console.

thanks


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

They're not factory, but they "look" like se-r ones. So I guess it counts. 20 Bucks cheap at autozone. They illuminate a yellowish light (for safety).


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

B13Pnoysentra,,

When you run the after market sets. Is it still possible to utilize the OEM switch, that would be there next to the Hazard and Rear Defrost? Guess I better start that search, I am sure someone has done that already.. 

those look good BTW,,, just as nice if not better than the factory...


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

jakehale said:


> B13Pnoysentra,,
> 
> When you run the after market sets. Is it still possible to utilize the OEM switch, that would be there next to the Hazard and Rear Defrost? Guess I better start that search, I am sure someone has done that already..
> 
> those look good BTW,,, just as nice if not better than the factory...


I don't know about that. I have the aftermarket switch. My friend thinks its cool because it looks like a NOS flip switch (illuminates red when on). Go figure...


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

jakehale said:


> Does anyone have a picture of our car with the Factory Original fog lights installed. Not the after market ones, but the one's you would've had driving off the lot when you bought it new?
> 
> thanks


Here you go...these are the "official" dealer installed factory Nissan fogs as I drove off of the lot. They are built into the brake cooling scoupes (if you want to call them that).









http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid67/p71155808cf2fce06fa37016b933c28d9/fbcbb647.jpg


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

Heh, I think appearence wise. . .I'd prefer the aftermarket jobs. . .closer to the center. . . .


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

I bought that same foglight kit from courtesy parts for the non-se-r sentra but I also bought se-r foglight brackets so they mount up the same way.


----------

